
Ask HN: Tips for getting into tech from Fortune 100 - stocktech
I&#x27;m trying to make the jump and my imposter syndrome is kicking in.  I&#x27;ve been a manager at a Fortune 100 company for the last 5 years.  First, leading a software development team.  Then, leading our analytics team.  I have a list of accomplishments under my belt and feel confident about my management ability.<p>However, having not done a job search in awhile, it seems that most managers are expected to be hands-on at a number of these tech firms.  They&#x27;re also looking for experience in newer tech that my current organization is just starting to investigate.  I&#x27;m worried that my outdated technical background will be a liability.  I&#x27;m also concerned that I don&#x27;t have enough experience at the scale a tech firm operates.<p>So you&#x27;re probably asking, why aim for a tech firm?  Part of it is that it&#x27;s sexy, part of it is the money, but the big driver is that at a Fortune 100 company, I&#x27;m a cost center.  I want to be part of a profit driving organization where my team can have a real impact on the bottom line.<p>Has anyone made this jump?  I&#x27;d appreciate any advice on how to approach this.
======
Dzeeta
Coming from the IoT industry where we usually are pretty up to date with the
latest trends. You are right it is though for people with outdated skills to
get up to speed. So much they have to forget, and sometimes ego gets on their
way.

What I can say to you is that it is worth for those who accomplish it. I can
only say that it takes patience, hard work and a lot of time to study.
Impostor syndrome is your ally, and past accomplishments your enemies.

I can relate to what you are feeling. I'm jumping from consultant to
entrepreneur. I want to improve job searching that is a process skewed towards
companies' interests, not talent. I am still learning about the industry, this
is my first iteration: [http://yobs.ml/](http://yobs.ml/)

I wish you good luck on your search. And do keep me updated on your journey
and progress.

